# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شعر غزل باللهجة البحرينية

## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

شعر غزل باللهجة البحرانية

غزاله من ستره مرّت وأنا مسمّـر بواديها‏
حذت قلبي بمشيتها وتمنيت ‏إني أتقرّب واحاجيها
وخفت من الفضيحه تصير في الديره وتغربلني بلاويها
وأحصّل ‏ليّه جم طراق وجم رفسـه ويعادوني أهاليها
وتميّت أخزي الشيطان وأتعوّذ .. لكن ‏خاطري فيها
غلبني ابليس ووسوس لي وقللي يالمدمغ لا تخليها
مثلها وين بتحصّل‏خســاره .. وإذا فاتت ما تلاقيها‏
جرّب واقترب منها وتنحنح وابتسـم ‏ليها
إشارة عطها بعيونك ومو لازم تحاجيهــا 






‏وهيه تفهم إذا تبغيك ‏وتدري بيـك شاريها
ترد ليك الإشاره بنوب وإذا تبسمت حاجيها
‏واذا ما ليها ‏خاطر فيك وما تبغيك خليّها
وتباعد عنها لا تبليك بلوى وانته تبليها
خزى ابليس ‏شجعني وخلاني اجاريها
ومن زرنوق الى زرنوق ألاحقها واماشيها
وصممت إني أواصل ‏واشوف شلون تاليها‏
أما فوز بالتفاح والجنـــــــّه وما فيها
‏ولاّ شتم ‏وطراقات ومعادى أهاليها
وتم ابليس يشجّعني ويخليني أدانيها***







‏ويقل لي من ‏ورا الغشوه حلاوه ما احلمت بيها‏ولو تكشف الغشوايه حشاك اليوم ترويها
تشوف ‏عيون خضراوات والكحلة أصل فيها
تشوف خدود تتلامع وسن الذهب حاويها
تشوف الخشم ‏سلّة سيف والبسمه بمحاجيها
تشوف الشعر عرف الخيل يتمايل حواليها
وأتردد وأخزي ‏ابليس وأذكر غضب باريها
ويرد ابليس يوصف لي محاسنها ومحاويها
ويوم إنه ترس ‏مخي وذابت مهجتي فيها
صرت مجبور ألاطفها ومجبور القلب فيها
ويومٍ وصلت ‏الخبّاز وعيوني تباريها
وناديت بضعيف الصوت قصدي بس أحاجيها
عطينا وجه ‏يالبدره ولا جني أحاجيها
قلت وشدعوى يالقاسي فداك الروح جرحيها
**  


‏ولو ‏هيه طوف جاوبني وأنا اللي لاصقٍ فيها
ولا أسمع غير مشيتها وتهزهـز ‏تراكيها
وقلت يمكن ضعيفة سمع أتقرّب وأناديها
دنيت منها وأنا مرعوب خايف ويش ‏تاليها
ولا قالت لي تباعد وانا اللي لاصقٍ فيها
حاجيني وردي الصوت وروحي لا ‏تعذبيها
ينجم سهيل في ظلمه وفي عتمة دياجيها
سحرتيني ذبحتيني وهذي الروح‏ناغيها
ورفعت لي الغشوايه قلت بنظر محاجيها
أثاريها أم لعيال وانا طايح غزل‏فيها





صدق من قال في الأمثال 


( حاميها حراميها )






منقوووووووووووووول

----------


## روح تائبهـ

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي خيتي بسمه لاعدمناك يارب...

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

فديتش على الطلة الحلوة ..
يسلمووووووووووووا حبابه

----------


## Lost N Life

يسلموو

خيتو شعر حلو ومضحك ههه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة مرة 
عاشت ايدج

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

أثاريها أم لعيال وانا طايح غزل ‏فيها
ههههههههههههه
حلوة
يسلموووووووووو

----------

